# Does your German shepherd whine



## Shadow1231 (May 15, 2018)

My dogs always whining to communicate. Seems very restless at times.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Might need more exercise.

I always ignored whining. Like toddlers, they quickly learn that whining gets attention, or what they want. I always told my kids, “Whining gets you nothing.”
Same goes for the dogs.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I have one that's a whiner and one that's not.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a moaner/groaner and a quiet one. The difference is funny.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’m surprised at the first two responses... I came prepared to answer for the entire board with a big ol Yes!!!

4 out of 4, every single one of my gsd fosters and all of my friends GSDs have been whiners - not because they are trying to gain anything. It’s just a vocal breed. None have been big barkers, but they’ll make every other sound.


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

My boy makes every noise he possibly can, he is very vocal. He has different barks for different situations and the same goes for his various types of whining and all the other moans and groans and everything in between that he does. If he started talking complete sentences to me I don't know if I'd really be all that surprised because he is pretty close to it already. He has no problems communicating and is not shy about it at all!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Scarlet is a rattle mouth. She’s been a talker since before I got her, and makes every noise you can think of. She’s like a big furry basenji. Yesterday I was listening to a basketball podcast in the car, and she started wailing to the music they play in the open of the podcast. Music stopped, she shut up. She’s such a weirdo.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm like the opposite of @Sunflower! 
Whenever my dog whines, I try to figure it out. 

He is usually silent, so his whines always mean something like, "I have no more water" or "Where were you? I couldn't find you?"or "I need to go out".

He also has a method of standing there and staring at me with a slight head tilt (telepathy). The thought he is beaming: "Isn't it time for a walk?!"


----------



## John T24 (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh yes...


my boy is a talker, a whiner a moaner and groaner.... 



very funny..... 



but my female on the other hand, silent. 



only makes noise when protecting. 



.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

My current duo is very vocal. Both parties. Prior duo, yes, vocal. Current one incredible whiner, one moaner and barker. Prior duo - oh please let's just whine - they would bark hard enough to rock the truck when it was parked. So yes.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro will smile at me; or stare; or get up real close and lean on me and stare. It usually means, "I've got a really great idea, let's go outside and play frisbee!" He doesn't know I don't find it as awesome an activity as he does.

If he wants a walk or car ride, he goes and waits near his leads. If he's outside and wants to come in, it's usually a quiet, polite bark. I respond with, "I'm coming!" If he wants to play and brings me a toy, but I say no, he drops and toy, turns and walks off. At times it feels like he can't believe I said that. We definitely have a communication system going.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My gal dog is very vocal and she has a high pitched banshee sound she makes when she is excited. My big boy makes grumbles like a Wookie from Star Wars. Whining usually means they are concerned about something so I check into things. Consistent whining from impatience is never rewarded. It just annoys me way too much to put up with that.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

My pup is a vocal guy. He's almost three months and he grumbles, huffs, has an array of different barks and of course, whines. 

When he whines, it's usually when he's trying to communicate something whine worthy in his mind. He's basically complaining about something. The big one now is not wanting to settle during times he's supposed to settle. He's exercised and comfortable but he'd rather me kennel him for "off" time. He just needs to learn to settle out of the kennel too. So I ignore that whining. 

But if he's vocal, I usually try and figure out why. He is trying to communicate after all, he just needs to learn what is worthy of whining to me. 

OP. When does your dog whine and is it causing an issue for you?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our males have been the biggest whiners, our girls are generally quiet. If the girls want something they use a “look”, sometimes times with expressive eyebrows. If they need outside they’ll sit square in front of you with the “look”. 

Ollie whined all the time and had a signature 3 whine sequence and the kids would mock him to no avail, he just kept on. Ranger whines in the car and it drives me nuts, other than that he has an assortment of communicative sounds that are more tolerable and can be entertaining, it’s as though he’s carrying on a conversation.


----------



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

The older my pup gets the more vocal he gets. When he was under 1 he was very quiet - the sound of his own bark startled him! Now, at 2.5 years old, he whines if there are 2 or more people in a room and no one is paying attention to him, if someone is in the passenger seat of the car (he always sits in the back anyway, but wants to be a part of the party) and he whines/howls in the bath. 

He also howls along with sirens, has a high pitched yip when he wants you to play outside, and an array of moans and grumbles and sighs when sleeping or resting.. luckily, he's still not much of a barker other than a one or two bark warning


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ha, ha, she just did when I opened this page. Deja, "Oh geez, I thought we were going outside. I give up"


----------



## Koda'sMom (Feb 13, 2013)

I have what I would call a "situational" whiner. She's generally very quiet unless she's alert barking. She will occasionally "leak" drive when she's ready to work and I haven't released her yet. However she does sigh and grumble as a reminder that she exists lol

I can't stand incessant whining. I don't know if any of y'all have ever watched Jenna Marbles videos but her dog Cermit would drive me insane


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Car2ner: Ditto on the Wookie noise! My previous dog, an English Mastiff, made the same noise! It cracks me up.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

enjoy hearing about everyone's whiners, moaners, woofers!! Lol! Always made me smile with my boys!
Moo isn't too vocal, he'll still woof at me when he wants to go for his walk, and gets up and makes like one "grrrr" to go out in the morning, if you don't get up then he'll let out a bark!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh yes there's the "mom my toy is stuck under the bureau again, please help" whine...I'd know that one anywhere.

There's "mom, I urgently need bathroom", I'd also know that one anywhere.

And "mom I am SOO hungry please hurry" this one is quite pitiful sounding.

My boy is such a talker...he growly talks like I think of huskies doing. He has quite a language of growly sounds and some other higher pitched talking sounds that I wouldn't quite describe as whining. One I call Ma- rooo and other Ga-rawr....yeah....I know..... Lots of love growls and grumbles. He is very vocal. Oh and the "but I don't waaaant to...." if he is being restless and I tell him to settle....like in the crate in the truck waiting for a run at a trial or something. He will lay down with a sound of obvious annoyance and impatience. Starts as a whine and ends as the unmistakable moaning sound of someone doing something they don't want to do but know they must.

My girl used to shriek with happiness any time we played one of her happy games like obedience.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I’m the proud owner of a whiner. My first whiner...lol. Never had one before. He’s not a barker unless someone’s at the front door. No nuisance barking from him, thank God. 

But he whines if he’s hungry and I’m late with diner. He whines when he REALLY has to go potty and I’ve forgotten. I’m not really upset with those two because both are my fault. What I’m trying to get a handle on is his excitement whining. I usually wait him out until he’s quiet. However, there are some times I can’t because I’m pressed for time. That’s probably why that one is not cured yet. lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

German Shepherds are incredibly intelligent, there ability to communicate with us is amazing. They bore into us with their eyeballs. They touch us with their nose. They may grab a hand and then use body language to tell us we need to follow them. Their ears are full of expression. And, they vocalize. They have different barks for "C'mon let's play!" and "WHO ARE YOU AND WHAT DO YOU WANT!!!" and "OMG!!!! You're HOME!!!! I MISSED YOU SO MUCH!!!" 

The grump and groan and grumble to tell us they are not comfortable with what is happening to them. Sometimes they will groan when they LIKE something like a belly rub. 

And then there is the whining and crying. If you aren't getting there fast enough. If something is not fair (in their perception). When I lost Arwen for 19 days, I got her back and after the high pitched barking and she rushed toward me, and I got her in the car, and she lay her head in my lap, she whined all the way home. She got her Susie back and all was right with the world, so what do we do? Yep, we whine. Perhaps she was telling me all about it. 

So, yeah, mine whine.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Oh yes there's the "mom my toy is stuck under the bureau again, please help" whine...I'd know that one anywhere.


After the whiner went to a lot of trouble to get it stuck under there. My record number of favourite balls accidentally stuck under the cabinet is 5. Does any other breed do this?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> Oh yes there's the "mom my toy is stuck under the bureau again, please help" whine...I'd know that one anywhere.
> 
> 
> After the whiner went to a lot of trouble to get it stuck under there. My record number of favourite balls accidentally stuck under the cabinet is 5. Does any other breed do this?


:smile2: My Whippet did this. Shoved a toy under the couch, then helplessly looked at me. It was too tempting to ignore him. I asked, "what is your problem?" and then he would lower his head and look under the couch. Then we both looked under the couch and he was so relieved when I rescued his ball, took it and jumped on his chair with it, placing the ball neatly next to him, looking content. Oh, how I miss that dog.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

My GSD only whines when there’s an impending car ride, his favorite activity ever. However my Dobe GSD is the most vocal dog I’ve ever met, and by talking to both GSD and Dobe people I’m not sure which side is responsible. Maybe both? I can tell by his voice whether there’s a toy stuck under something, he has to go out, he’s bored, wants to play, ready for dinner, ready for bed, there’s another critter under the house... you get the idea.


----------



## monypt (Nov 6, 2019)

So many balls were always found under the furniture.


----------



## Nikka Khrystyne (May 14, 2018)

My 18-month old male is the most vocal dog I have ever met.

He makes noise constantly. Whines, little barks, loud barks. He has no issues expressing his feelings. Upset or happy, he will let you know.

When we come home or his human uncles come over for a visit (his fav people), he lets out this weird whine bark for a few minutes while greeting everyone. 

If he wants any of his toys we keep on top of the fridge he will whine and bark while sitting next to the fridge. 

If Odin wants something. He will tell you. 

His sister Layla isn't as vocal. She will bark at you if you don't say hi to her when you come home. And ever now and then she lets out a LOOOONNNG whine when shes laying down and no one has paid her any attention in a while.

I never knew how expressive dogs could be until my little crazies.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

People have GSDs that *don't* whine, jabber, yodel, groan, yell, purr, sing and talk back?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Aly said:


> People have GSDs that *don't* whine, jabber, yodel, groan, yell, purr, sing and talk back?


That's a myth! Urban legend, or something. These dogs talk, growl, bark, howl, yowl, and everything in between!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

mine might audition for the part of a Wookie in the next Star Wars series.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine yodel


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

tim_s_adams said:


> That's a myth! Urban legend, or something. These dogs talk, growl, bark, howl, yowl, and everything in between!


I am beginning to wonder if this is encouraged by those who have the vocal dogs.

Hans is super quiet, except when someone is at the door. 

Rolf is in training, so I can’t say yet. Whines and barks, especially at mealtime, but he is a puppy and I’m ignoring the fussing, giving him what he wants only when he is quiet.
Will know in a year if this works, and if Hans is quiet because of character or training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's very much genetic. I've seen relatives to my girl, along with her siblings, and they all sound alike. I saw it at 8 weeks and started to cap her. It can be helped but vocalization is very much genetic.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> It's very much genetic. I've seen relatives to my girl, along with her siblings, and they all sound alike. I saw it at 8 weeks and started to cap her. It can be helped but vocalization is very much genetic.


I was told my dog's sire was nq'ed out of the utility ring a few times for whining. And wouldn't you know my dog has a whining problem while working that I did not address properly when he was young.

It makes me feel slightly less a failure to know his dad had this problem too


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I was told my dog's sire was nq'ed out of the utility ring a few times for whining. And wouldn't you know my dog has a whining problem while working that I did not address properly when he was young.
> 
> It makes me feel slightly less a failure to know his dad had this problem too



The more focused Faren is, the less I hear it. Last time we were at protection training I started to shut it down. Whining leaves you sitting on the sidelines until you shut up. Shutting up gets you a grip. That leaking wastes energy.


----------



## ShepDaddy (Jan 1, 2021)

Ruger is my whiner, talker, grumbler. He still uses his puppy bark when he needs to go out. Duchess is my quiet girl. She has mastered the "look" and lets me know that she wants to play by dropping her tug toy into my lap until I get the message. They both howl at sirens and when we gather to celebrate the Shabbat on Friday evening, they love the sound of a shofar blowing.


----------



## beeker (Dec 4, 2015)

Interesting read, with some surprising information. My GSD's have all had some degree of whining, but not varied, like the barks. My current female only seems to whine on occasion when she's in the truck and it's usually because she was so excited to go, she, um, forgot to go. She can get worked up when her energy level is especially high and provide what I will now call (thanks to many posters in this discussion) her Wookie imitation. Then there are the various barks. Like many, she has at least three. A higher pitched, faster bark she used when excited. There's an almost baying bark, complete with the head thrown back, that's reserved for squirrels or other yard invaders. Lastly, she has the stranger danger, deeper and longer bark I would classify as almost a traditional GSD vocal that is all business. It's the one that can intimidate.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Of my current two, one is much more prone to whine, especially in the toy stuck under sofa, TV, armoire, desk, whatever scenario.

When she was happy, our late GSD would make a noise that was kind of a cross between Scooby Doo's signature noise ("arrroooo") and an elk bugling. 

My quieter dog, in the profile pic, is constantly watching things when she is not asleep. You can think you've sneaked in some attention to the other dog, but then you look up at the top of the stairs and she's looking right at you both.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I thought my Della was a talker, whiner, yodeler, this pup puts her to shame. Oy Vey.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

One dog silent, the other has a vocab of 70000 sounds


----------



## Oldmanbossdogsmom (Feb 5, 2021)

All the time and although he's a senior (13) if I leave his sight he cries the most pitiful cry known to mankind or canines. He talks back worse than my kids did as teenagers and will literally yell at me if his food or water dish should run dry. I however wouldn't trade my grumpy old man for anything. We have been through a lot together and he has always been my one solid. I just want him to feel better since he's not only my protector but my sidekick as well ❤💜


----------

